
Amazon patents method for tracking Bitcoin transactions and selling data to govt - hapnin
https://www.techspot.com/news/74246-amazon-granted-patent-tracking-bitcoin-transactions-selling-data.html
======
gamblor956
This patent will be struck down as soon as it's challenged. Business method
patents are generally no longer valid after _Alice_ , and it's shocking that
the patent examiner approved this patent. Among other issues, the text of the
patent itself doesn't even claim a specific process, it merely suggests
general processes for tracking and correlating Bitcoin transactions.

~~~
trendia
Maybe the examiner didn't feel like fighting Amazon during the prosecution
process so they decided to let some future courts handle it.

